#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Άδεια κοπής δέντρων

## P.A.

Σε οικόπεδο εντός σχεδίου, για κοπή δέντρων απαιτείται όπως ξέρετε ΕΕΜΚ.

Απαιτείται όμως και ''βεβαίωση μηχανικού οτι αυτά (τα δέντρα) δεν προστατεύονται από τις διατάξεις για την προστσία των δασών και των δασικά γενικά εκτάσεων...''

Πώς μπορώ να κάνω αυτόν τον έλεγχο γνωρίζει κάποιος? Επικοινώνησα με Δασαρχείο και Δασονομείο και μου απάντησαν ότι είναι αναρμόδιοι για ιδιωτικά οικόπεδα και αυτό θα μου απαντήσουν αν τους καταθέσω ερώτημα. Στα εντός σχεδίου είπαν ότι στην αρμοδιότητά τους έχουν μόνο τα άλση.

Το κείμενο συνεχίζει '' ή από διατάξεις της αρχαιολογικής υπηρεσίας ή της νομοθεσίας για τις προστατευόμενες περιοχές ή άλλης συναφούς νομοθεσίας.''

Για τα παραπάνω σκέφτομαι απλώς να τσεκάρω όρους δόμησης.

Αν κάποιος έχει εμπειρία στο θέμα παρακαλώ να την καταθέσει.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Κάνοντας μια γρήγορη αναζήτηση βρήκα ΑΥΤΟ.
Μετά το "έχοντας υπόψη" αναφέρεται και η νομοθεσία που μας ενδιαφέρει. (βλ. π.χ. το 3.)
Ενδιαφέρον έχει η 2η παράγραφος της απόφασης της Διεύθυνσης Δασών Χανίων.

----------

P.A.

----------


## P.A.

Μόλις γύρισα από Πολεοδομία, όπου από τον έλεγχο των αρχιτεκτονικών μου είπαν ότι για όλα αυτά που ρώτησα με ενημερώνει το τοπογραφικό τμήμα το οποίο σήμερα ήταν κλειστό και θα πάω αύριο.

Πάντως φαίνεται ότι οι διατάξεις περί προστασίας δασών κλπ εφαρμόζονται κυρίως στα εκτός σχεδίου.

Αυτό επιβεβαιώνεται και από την παρ. 2 της απόφασης που παρέθεσε ο Χάρης.

Περισσότερα μόλις γυρίσω από το Τοπογραφικό αύριο.

----------


## P.A.

Τελικά ο έλεγχος των όρων δόμησης αρκεί για να βεβαιώσεις όλα τα παραπάνω στις περιοχές εντός σχεδίου.

----------

ISMINI_82, Xάρης

----------


## tasos

1) για κοπη δενδρου που δεν ειναι δασικου τυπου βγαζεις ΕΕΜΚ, για κοπή δασικού τύπου εντος οικοπεδου σε σχεδιο πόλεως χρειάζεται κανονική άδεια?? Εγκριση δασαρχείου βάσει του εγγραφου που παραθεσε ο Χαρης δεν απαιτειται
2) για κοπη δασικού τύπου σε πεζοδρομιο χρειαζεται εγκριση δασαρχείου ή το δασαρχείο ειναι αρμοδιο μονο για αλση και παρκα??

----------


## Xάρης

1) Ναι, ΕΕΜΚ είτε για δέντρα δασικού τύπου (πεύκα, έλατα κ.λπ.) είτε όχι.
2) Δες το έγγραφο ΔΑΟΚΑ 46794/04.12.2015 "_Κοπή δένδρων σε κοινόχρηστους χώρους της πόλης._"

----------

tasos

----------


## tzitzikas

Κοπή δέντρου σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο οικοδομής-Νόμος ????

Καλημέρα. Στο πάρκιν της οικοδομής που έχω διαμέρισμα και μένω, κάποιος έχει φυτέψει δέντρο, το οποίο πλέον έχει μεγαλώσει πολύ, στο κοινόχρηστο χώρο της οικοδομής (σε μεγάλο υπαίθριο πάρκιν με επίστρωση άσφαλτου). Το δέντρο το έχει φυτέψει ιδιοκτήτης διαμερίσματος της οικοδομής μας. Ο ιδιοκτήτης της θέσης πάρκιν που βρίσκεται δίπλα στη ρίζα του δέντρου, λέει οτι οι ρίζες δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στην άσφαλτο του πάρκιν, και εδώ και χρόνια επιμένει να κοπεί το δέντρο. Σε αυτο είναι σύμφωνοι και οι κάποιοι απο τους ιδιοκτήτες που διαμένουν στην οικοδομή. Οι υπόλοιποι ιδιοκτήτες δεν έχουν ρωτηθεί σχετικά, δεν διαμένουν στην οικοδομή (νοικιάζουν τα διαμερίσματά τους).  Εγώ δεν θέλω να κοπεί το δέντρο. Ο ιδιοκτήτης που το φύτεψε μετά απο πολύ πίεση έχει δεχθεί να το κόψει με δικά του έξοδα. Υπάρχει νόμος που να μπορώ να τον χρησιμοποιήσω ώστε να εμποδίσω την κοπή του δέντρου?
Βρήκα τον <<_Νόμος 1337 της 12/14.3.83. Επέκταση των πολεοδομικών σχεδίων, οικιστική ανάπτυξη και σχετικές ρυθμίσεις_>>
Αρθρο 40 παρ. 2: <<_2. Για την κοπή δένδρων, μέσα σε εγκεκριμένα ρυμοτομικά σχέδια ή τις Ζ.Ο.Ε. που δεν προστατεύονται από τις διατάξεις για την προστασία των δασών και των δασικών γενικά εκτάσεων, απαιτείται έκδοση άδειας από την οικεία πολεοδομική αρχή. Στους παραβάτες επιβάλλονται οι κυρώσεις του προβλέπονται από τις διατάξεις του άρθρ. 458 του Ποινικού Κώδικα._>>
Θα πρέπει να πάρουν κάποια άδεια απο την πολεοδομία? Και αν ναι υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουν αρνητική απάντηση απο την πολεοδομία στο αίτημά τους για κοπή? Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Xάρης

Είσαι Μηχανικός;

----------


## tzitzikas

ναι, ηλεκτρολογος μηχ/κος. Γιατι ?

----------


## Xάρης

Απαιτείται ΕΕΜΚ από την αρμόδια ΥΔΟΜ. 
Βλ. ΝΟΚ, άρθρο 4, §2.η και ΥΑ.55174/15.10.2013 για τα ειδικά δικαιολογητικά στοιχεία.
Σε λίγες μέρες θα δημοσιευθεί σε ΦΕΚ και θα ισχύει ο νέος νόμος που ψηφίσθηκε στις 18.10.2017. Αλλάζει και ο τρόπος έκδοσης αδειών.

Υ.Γ.: Ρωτώ αν είσαι μηχανικός επειδή δεν απαντώ σε ιδιώτες και το eMichanikos.gr δεν είναι για ιδιώτες.

----------

